# Vinyl Software Using with your Craft Robo Pro II



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Just wondering for those using a vinyl cutter;

(especially the craft robo pro II)

What software are you using to cut vinyl for t-shirts?

Does it cut out clipart (vector type) as I thought i read the Adobe Illustrator plugin only does "text".

Printchic


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

printchic said:


> Just wondering for those using a vinyl cutter;
> 
> (especially the craft robo pro II)
> 
> ...


I use the illustrator plugin and it will cut out whatever vector art you feed it. Text has to be in outline form (object->convert to outline). I had a hard time getting their software to do what I wanted but had no trouble using the illustrator plugin. 

The plotter was a bit of a pain to get working at first but once I figured it out it's been working great. 

The biggest problem was that the media sensor appears to be very sensitive. It will start and then give you a 'load media' error message for no apparent reason. Make sure that you don't let the film flip up as it's being fed back and forth behind the unit. The sensor will think that there's no more vinyl and stop. If you put it on a stand or put your roll lower than the plotter it shouldn't be a big deal as gravity will keep the sheet down.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Cool...

Thanks a bunch.... 

Printchic


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Also, remember that you're limited to 15" widths on the vinyl rolls. You'll have to cut down anything wider than that.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> I use the illustrator plugin and it will cut out whatever vector art you feed it. Text has to be in outline form (object->convert to outline). I had a hard time getting their software to do what I wanted but had no trouble using the illustrator plugin.
> 
> The plotter was a bit of a pain to get working at first but once I figured it out it's been working great.


 
I just got one of these this morning and am trying to get it running. Well, more like it's running and the software is up, but I can't seem to get it beyond the "ca't find registration marks". Of ourse the documentation that came with it is abysmal. maybe this weekend I can get some time to sit and play. The weather her in so cal is just the kind to sit inside lately so hopefully I can get the hang of it.
djl
long beach


----------



## numski (Dec 26, 2006)

You can also go the cheap software way. Grab a copy of the latest Inkscape and export your vector file as DXF for Desktop Cutting Plotter and import it into Robo Master Pro. I've used both Illustrator and Robo Master Pro with my CR Pro II, Illustrator is VERY nice, but I find that you can get decent output with converting the vector file to DXF and plotting using the Robo Master Pro software. Also, when making the registration marks in Illustrator, you have to make sure that they fall within the constraints similar to the ones you find in the Robo Master Pro software. Check out the links and my post at http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t10677.html hope that helps!!!

-mark


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

vlcnmstr said:


> The weather her in so cal is just the kind to sit inside lately so hopefully I can get the hang of it.


You're kidding, right? 

You DID check the calendar and notice that it's FEBRUARY, right?

Just because it was 80+ over the weekend doesn't mean 65 is 'stay indoor' weather. It's only rained 3 times this winter for pete's sake!


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

*Dumb question*

Ok, it's finally time to figure this out...

When you lock the rollers, the plotter asks for the media type. I'm only using rolls so I always pick "roll 1". I can figure out what the "sheet" setting is for, but what's the "roll 2"? Does it just have a second set of cutting defaults (speed, pressure, pen, etc)?


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> You DID check the calendar and notice that it's FEBRUARY, right?
> 
> Just because it was 80+ over the weekend doesn't mean 65 is 'stay indoor' weather. It's only rained 3 times this winter for pete's sake!



it has to do with the dense fog we got the last couple days. Can't even see the buildings across the street, so it's stay in weather.

Nowto look for the old illustrator disk. I have been using corel for most things as the laser engraver I have is standardized to it.
djl


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

vlcnmstr said:


> it has to do with the dense fog we got the last couple days. Can't even see the buildings across the street, so it's stay in weather.


Ok, I'll give you that one. There's been no fog in HB or Carson. Hope you're out today, it's nice!


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Dumb question*



Moo Spot Prints said:


> Ok, it's finally time to figure this out...
> 
> When you lock the rollers, the plotter asks for the media type. I'm only using rolls so I always pick "roll 1". I can figure out what the "sheet" setting is for, but what's the "roll 2"? Does it just have a second set of cutting defaults (speed, pressure, pen, etc)?


 
if you check the "operatin manual" aka the tabloid sized quickie sheet that came with the cutter, under #5 Select media type it shows that the roll or sheet selections decides where the cutter will start.
Roll one starts at the top of the media, roll two starts at the current location.

hth
djl


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Dumb question*

Read the manual? Who would have thought such a thing!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Dumb question*



Moo Spot Prints said:


> Read the manual? Who would have thought such a thing!


 Back when I used to do computer support work, RTFM was the answer to 85% of all problems I got asked about. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Dumb question*



DTFuqua said:


> Back when I used to do computer support work, RTFM was the answer to 85% of all problems I got asked about. Good luck.
> Terry


hahahaha that was funny but truth, once you can translate the hieroglyphicdarkllostlanguage manual you will love this machine!!


----------

